# real time clock rtc

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich sehe gerade meine Kerneloptionen durch. Wie bekomme ich heraus, welcher Chip ggf. auf meinem Board verbaut ist. CONFIG_RTC_???

----------

## mrsteven

Auf einem normalen PC sollte es eigentlich so gut wie immer diese Option sein:

```

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

```

----------

